# giro



## david moreno

Olá! 
Sou espanhol  e eu estou vivendo perto de Lisboa há umos dias, mais a minha pergunta é esta, que é giro?, porque eu ouví muitas vezes isso.
Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo David,

Depende do contexto que você ouviu _giro_. Pode ser, por exemplo, dar um giro = dar uma volta.
No pt europeu, de acordo com o dicionário, pode ser uma gíria = bonito, catita.

Quando nossos amigos lusos aparecerem por aqui, poderão falar mais a respeito.


----------



## Outsider

"Giro" é bonito, engraçado, etc. Também se usa com ironia.


----------



## Maria Maya

sou brasileira, mas fiquei com uma dúvida, pensei que com esse sentido de bonito, bacana, só se usasse no feminino, uma coisa seria "gira". Não ?


----------



## Outsider

Usa-se no masculino também. É o mesmo.
Claro que aqui estamos a falar de um adjectivo. O substantivo "giro" (volta) é outra coisa.


----------



## helsinki

Para mim 'giro' pode ser mais ou menos como 'guay' en epanhol ou 'cool' em ingles. Expressoes como 'que giro'. Também em portugues há 'fixe' e 'porreiro', nao há?  

E..... como é que posso fazer todos os acentos em portugues? Só consigo escrever áéíóú. 

h


----------



## Vanda

Helsinki

Graças a você tive que procurar um site sobre  acentuação em português.  Vou colocá-lo nos _Recursos_ que ficam no alto da página do nosso fórum.

http://portuguese.typeit.org/


----------



## Tomby

Olá David! Essa palavra, "giro" ou "quê giro!" que tantas vezes você ouve, na minha opinião, é sinónimo de "agradável", mas penso que deve pertencer a um registo popular ou à gíria calão. Para mim, a sua tradução para Espanhol é "¡_Ay, que chulo!_", sem as conotações negativas que possam derivar literalmente a palavra "chulo".


----------



## Outsider

helsinki said:
			
		

> Para mim 'giro' pode ser mais ou menos como 'guay' en epanhol ou 'cool' em ingles. Expressoes como 'que giro'. Também em portugues há 'fixe' e 'porreiro', nao há?


"Fixe" e "porreiro" querem dizer _cool_, mas "giro" é mais _neat_ ou _cute_.



			
				Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Olá David! Essa palavra, "giro" ou "quê giro!" que tantas vezes você ouve, na minha opinião, é sinónimo de "agradável", mas penso que deve pertencer a um registo popular ou à gíria calão.


Não diria que é calão, mas é linguagem informal/juvenil.


----------



## jess oh seven

gosto muito da palavra "giro"  acho que é a única palavra coloquial que aprendi.... bom, também aprendi "fixe", que significa "guay" em espanhol.


----------



## Fluentemente

Ola!

Achei que a palavra "giro/a" em portugues europeu significa "crazy, terrific". Isso quer dizer a mesma coisa na versao brasileira?

Obrigado pelo vossa ajuda!


----------



## Ruca

Fluentemente said:


> Ola!
> 
> Achei que a palavra "giro/a" em portugues europeu significa "crazy, terrific". Isso quer dizer a mesma coisa na versao brasileira?
> 
> Obrigado pelo vossa ajuda!




Olá,

Nesse sentido, que é de longe o mais comum em português europeu, a palavra giro(a) significa bonito(a) (beautiful). Tanto quanto sei, esta palavra não tem este significado no Brasil, mas os parentes brasileiros do fórum poderão confirmar ou corrigir-me


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

A palavra "giro" não é usada com esse sentido por aqui.


----------



## mglenadel

Como gíria, "giro" é usado no Brasil para dizer "uma volta", "um passeio" 

--"Arre! Não aguento mais ficar trancado neste quarto estudando! 
--"Aonde você pensa que vai?!"
--"Sei lá! Sair, passear, dar um giro por aí. Ver gente!


----------



## Carfer

mglenadel said:


> Como gíria, "giro" é usado no Brasil para dizer "uma volta", "um passeio"
> 
> --"Arre! Não aguento mais ficar trancado neste quarto estudando!
> --"Aonde você pensa que vai?!"
> --"Sei lá! Sair, passear, dar um giro por aí. Ver gente!



Esse sentido também existe em Portugal.


----------



## Denis555

E ainda tem o Capital de Giro: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_de_giro


----------



## LuizLeitao

São curiosas essas diferenças entre PT-BR e PT-Europeu. "Giro", no Brasil, não é adjetivo. Ou é verbo, girar, ou substantivo, como em "dar um giro", que significa "dar uma volta", em linguagem informal aqui na _Terra Brasilis. _Assim, acabo de aprender mais uma sobre o português europeu. Este fórum é muito bom!


----------



## Ruca

Denis555 said:


> E ainda tem o Capital de Giro: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_de_giro




Olá,

Em Portugal, capital de giro diz-se fundo de maneio.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Olá, Ruca, obrigado pela informação. Até seria útil se criássemos (se é que já não existe) uma lista com termos e expressões idiomáticas usadas aí, e aqui, além-mar! Curiosidades deste nosso tão belo idioma, no qual pois não quer dizer sim, e pois sim significa não. Não é de enlouquecer qualquer estrangeiro?


----------



## RIAADVD

Se eu (Um homem) digo “giro”, poderia considerar-se como infantil ou afeminado em Portugal?


----------



## Youngfun

Eu sempre entendi que: pt-PT _giro_/_fixe_ = pt-BR _legal_


----------



## Ruca

RIAADVD said:


> Se eu (Um homem) digo “giro”, poderia considerar-se como infantil ou afeminado em Portugal?




Olá RIAADVD,

Estou convencido que a palavra "giro" não tem essa conotação em Portugal. É uma palavra utilizada quer por homens quer por mulheres. Por exemplo, "Aquela gaja/tipa/miúda/mulher é muito gira"... (expressão de um registo informal e familiar).


----------



## marta12

RIAADVD said:


> Se eu (Um homem) digo “giro”, poderia considerar-se como infantil ou afeminado em Portugal?



Por cá, os homens também dizem 'giro', sem nenhuma conotação pejorativa.


----------



## J. Bailica

Youngfun said:


> Eu sempre entendi que: pt-PT _giro_/_fixe_ = pt-BR _legal_



Depende do contexto. Em geral, 'giro' não é propriamente o mesmo que 'fixe' ou 'legal'. Digamos que se usa para qualificar alguma coisa como sendo agradável (com certa dose de «fixeza» e «legaleza» nessa agradabilidade ), mas, em geral, agradável, sim, porque essa coisa é engraçada, bonita, jeitosa, patusca, apetitosa e chamativa para a vista, "colorida" ...


Normalmente, tudo o que é 'giro' acaba por ser também, de alguma forma, 'legal' / 'fixe'. Por exemplo: um cãozito bonitinho (caramba, não me ocorre mais nada!  ).

Mas nem tudo o que é 'legal' / 'fixe' (i.e.,_ cool_) é giro. Por exemplo: uma bela guitarrada do Jimi Hendrix. (Claro que há aqui muito de opinião pessoal).


----------



## J. Bailica

Por acaso eu sou de opinião de que, em alguns contextos (lá está!), um homem (sobretudo se for um macho alfa ) terá mais relutância em usar a palavra 'giro' do que uma dona, ou, sobretudo, uma donzela. Aliás, parece-me que os jovens em geral, e em particular os mais novitos, usam muito mais esta palavra do que a maioria dos adultos.


----------



## RIAADVD

Pois então, esse homem seria victima de preconceito linguístico por usar bonito ou lindo. Não são palavras muito “masculinas”. Acho que “Fixe” é mais aceitável no socioleto linguístico. Digo-o porque um colega foi a Lisboa e sua família burlou-se dele por usar essa palavra. A qual está reservada para a gente de clase elevada ou presumida.


----------



## marta12

RIAADVD said:


> Pois então, esse homem seria victima de preconceito linguístico por usar bonito ou lindo. Não são palavras muito “masculinas”. Acho que “Fixe” é mais aceitável no socioleto linguístico. Digo-o porque um colega foi a Lisboa e sua família burlou-se dele por usar essa palavra. A qual está reservada para a gente de clase elevada ou presumida.



Calma! Calma!
Eu não sou nem de classe elevada, nem presumida e uso e abuso de 'giro/a'
Nos homens, talvez dependa da idade, mas os da minha idade não dizem 'fixe', mas dizem 'giro'.


----------



## Outsider

RIAADVD said:


> Se eu (Um homem) digo “giro”, poderia considerar-se como infantil ou afeminado em Portugal?


Parece-me que não é a palavra em si mesma que pode ser vista como efeminada, mas a atitude preciosa com que esta palavra _às vezes_ é usada (e talvez também "lindo"). Mas sublinho "às vezes"; à partida, nada impede um homem de dizer "giro".
"Bonito" ainda menos efeminada é, e "fixe" de efeminado não tem nada.


----------



## Alentugano

RIAADVD said:


> Pois então, esse homem seria victima de preconceito linguístico por usar bonito ou lindo. Não são palavras muito “masculinas”. Acho que “Fixe” é mais aceitável no socioleto linguístico. Digo-o porque um colega foi a Lisboa e sua família burlou-se dele por usar essa palavra. A qual está reservada para a gente de clase elevada ou presumida.


Diga *porreiro*, essa sim, usada pelos machões sem problema.  Muitas vezes não é que a palavra seja efeminada, mas é o contexto em que é usada e até o tom de voz utilizado e as pessoas que estão contigo (se são íntimos ou não, etc.) que podem fazer com que determinada palavra possa soar efeminada...


----------

